# Im a post whore I guess



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

I seem to be starting a fair share of threads anymore. I think that means I need my internet taken away for a while! 

There is another thread about this that someone recently started but I didnt want to hyjack his thread and change the topic, hopefully the moderators dont mind me asking again. So I was reading Greg's HO website about photocells and lap timers...all that jazz. I read the section on doing dead track sections and cutting out a piece of the rail from underneath to create the trigger for the lap timer. I have a tyco track and the underside rails are completely covered so theres no chance of removing a piece of the rail unless you get crazy which would probably end up breaking the track. Has anyone else with tyco track done the dead track method before?? Im not seeing how its possible. So am I going to have to do the timer with a different method or can tyco stuff be made to work for lap timers? I only have a 2 lane setup so I dont know what the cheapest and easiest way to do this is. Any thoughts would be appreciated! Thanks gents.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*a couple of different ways...*

I you don't mind the way it looks, one way to cut the rails is to cut the rails from the top with a wizz wheel on a Dremel... (or simular tool)
Unfortunatly this cuts slots into the track plastic also...
BTW, can you solder?
Scott


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

I can solder fairly well, I have built a couple circuit boards in my day and it wasnt too tough.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I was having a lot of problems with the LT 2000 missing laps with the photo cells.
So I tried the dead strip method,still with no luck.

I pretty much only ran "magnet" cars.SS G3's,Storms etc,with a few polys thrown in for good measure.

I went back to strictly "old school" when I fired up the track a few months ago.Tjets to G Plus cars is all I run now.

So I tried my old photo cell setup,and built a light bridge with flashlight bulbs.

Now I never ever miss a lap with the LT 2000 software.

Mike


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

BewstdGT said:


> There is another thread about this that someone recently started but I didnt want to hyjack his thread and change the topic....


Whereas I, do not show the same consideration.  

Actually, it was a numbers thing. Your thread had 90+ views and 3 replies, and mine only had 60+ views and 2 replies. Personally, I think using 'whore' in your thread title accounts for the 30% increase in traffic, a tactic I will learn from and implement. (Changes his own related thread title to say "Photo Cells and Lap Dances").

My thoughts on how to sense laps:

Photo Cells:
Pro: Should work for any car. They all have to break the light beam.
Con: Have to have this light thingy over the track - may not fit in with a theme for the layout.

Magnet Reed Switches:
Pro: You don't need something over the track.
Con: Maybe some cars' magnets wont trip the switch?

Dead Track:
Pro: You don't need something over the track.
Con: Mental block on purposefully created a dead spot on the track, when I don't want any dead spots on the track.

The good news is: If you are going to attempt any of the above yourself, the cost is minimal. I spent $10 at Radioshack on my photocell attempt, and have the bag here of parts ready to take back for a refund. I'll try something else next, and one way or another, get the result I need.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I plan on using a light bridge...I was very impressed with Slott V's set up with a removable bridge...

:thumbsup:


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Scafremon said:


> Personally, I think using 'whore' in your thread title accounts for the 30% increase in traffic, a tactic I will learn from and implement. (Changes his own related thread title to say "Photo Cells and Lap Dances").


:lol: Maybe so!

I'll have to ask Scott about his light bridge deal, that could work if I could fit it in the track somewhere. But the dead track still seems like the easiest because I run anything from SG+ to T-Jets so it would be nice to not have to dicker around with it. The dead track section would work with any car and its easy to incorporate into the track. I just have to find a dremem grinder wheel thin enough to do the job. We'll see how that goes!

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> I was having a lot of problems with the LT 2000 missing laps with the photo cells. So I tried the dead strip method, still with no luck.


Mike, I use the LT2000 on the short oval I'm building (12' laps), and I've found that using as short as a 4" contact for the dead track has worked so far. We're running M/T's and R2's, so the cars aren't hitting the dead track so fast it misses them. I've also just interupted one rail in the counting segment and it works just fine. I haven't run any magnet cars on it yet, but I may after it's completely laid down.


----------

